
Show HN: Mission and Values Startup Podcast - bryanlanders
http://missionandvalues.co/
======
bryanlanders
It's hard to get feedback on podcasts!

This interview show features CEO/Founders of startups like Zapier (YC S12),
WayUp (YC W15), Drift, and RadPad. The title is quite literal, the format of
the show is intro -> company mission -> company values.

For founders: you learn about other company cultures and hear
leadership/management advice about lessons learned and ideas you can try out.

For employees: you can see what it's like to work inside these startups, or
compare/contrast to your current work culture.

Hit me with some feedback! I've found it helps if you mention other podcasts
you like for reference (to compare production quality,
format/structure/length, etc.)

